
Ask HN: A (free) Rails editor for newcomers - brunjact
I recently made a career move and ended an eight year run of Lisp development. As you might have guessed I used Emacs exclusively.<p>On my first week in Ruby I&#x27;ve been trying out different editors to see which suits me most: Emacs, Atom, and Sublime.<p>I would like to know which other editors do you <i>rubyists</i> suggest to newcomers&#x27;?<p>(Thanks in advance. :-)<p>Edit: Although I&#x27;m looking for a free editor feel free to mention paid ones if you don&#x27;t like any of the free ones.
======
_ao789
Try RubyMine by JetBrains..

~~~
murukesh_s
Not free though. You can also add VSCode to the list. It's faster than Atom
but slower than sublime (Which is also not free). Also it may be good to start
with a plain editor than a fancy one like JetBrains and later purchase a fancy
IDE when you have learned the inner workings to improve your productivity.

~~~
brunjact
I wasn't aware Sublime has a trial period thus I included on the list.

I edited the post a bit to accept non-free editors as well.

------
rocLv
VIM Emacs

